# [DJI] Djibouti | road infrastructure



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Djibouti is a small country located at the exit from the Red Sea in the Gulf of Aden. traffic mainly oriented to the sea, and because of weak linkages with neighboring countries has developed road transport. (pictures are taken from other sites, there's not much)


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

iMiros said:


> Djibouti is a small country located at the exit from the Red Sea in the Gulf of Aden. traffic mainly oriented to the sea, and because of weak linkages with neighboring countries has developed road transport. (pictures are taken from other sites, there's not much)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Are there still plans for that Djibout - Yemen bridge?


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it has because of the relatively short distance, it is about 30 km. Difficulty may be that the sea depth ranges from 250-300m.


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

I think this falls into the domain of intercontinental connections, which in a sense represent the future. if comparable, economically cost-effective would be a bridge or tunnel linking Spain and Morocco.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Hmm. They use both triangle and diamond shaped danger road signs...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there still plans for that Djibout - Yemen bridge?


I hope so, I haven't heard much about the development recently.

Liking the pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Norsko said:


> Hmm. They use both triangle and diamond shaped danger road signs...


As we can see that sign is really needed. I am pretty surprised with this modern 2x2 road for one undeveloped african country.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The road system of Djibouti is really very nice; btw this road should be near to the capital of Djibouti?


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

That first photo is awful.

Is Djibouti the only country that uses both yellow diamond and red triangle road signs?

I see that with a few modern roads they have't yet got around to putting lights atop the poles...


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> The road system of Djibouti is really very nice; btw this road should be near to the capital of Djibouti?


Yes, this road is some kind of bypass road with length aprox. 10 km. Road is located west from capital


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

*-*

road sign in the north








is everything written in french in djibouti? I thought the main language was somali, and some ppl speak arabic


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there still plans for that Djibout - Yemen bridge?


I doubt it , Yemen is becoming increasing unstable and nearby Somalia isn't helping it.


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## ja'far (Sep 21, 2009)

Nexis said:


> I doubt it , Yemen is becoming increasing unstable and nearby Somalia isn't helping it.


yeh, is like the Yankees are helping too? Blame everyone accept themselves.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Djibouti flood


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The route numbering of Djibouti is set by law:



JOURNAL OFFICIEL DE LA REPUBLIQUE DE DJIBOUTI




_Art.2 - Réseau national

Les routes classées dans le réseau national sont les suivantes (avec kilométrage)

RN1 - Avenue Pompidou - Bd Bonhoure - Route d’Arta - Dikhil -Yoboki - Galafi - Frontière Éthiopie 215 Km
RN2 - Avenue Messageries maritimes - Avenue Général Galliéni - Bd Maréchal Franchet d’Esperey - Siesta - Rue de Boulaos - Voie N°7 Boulevard Nelson Mandela - Loyada - Frontière Somalie 27 Km
RN 3 - Balbala - Doralé - Khor Ambado 15 Km
RN 4 - Bretelle d’Arta 8 Km
RN 5 - Grand Bara - Ali Sabieh - Ali Addé Holl Holl 65 Km
RN 6 - Dikhil - As Eyla - Lac Abbé 75 Km
RN 7 - Yoboki - Tewao - Aba - Harrougo - Diksa Diré 68 Km
RN 8 - Yoboki - Moutrous 29 Km
RN 9 - PK 51 - RN1 - Tadjourah 122 Km
RN 10 - Bretelle Lac Assal 16 Km
RN 11 - Tadjourah (embranchement RN9) - Randa Dorra - Balho - Frontière Ethiopie 124 Km
RN 12 - Randa - Day 15 Km
RN 13 - As Dorra -Assa Gayla 33 Km
RN 14 - Tadjourah - Obock 62 Km
RN 15 - Obock - Doumeira - Frontière Éthiopie 102 Km
RN 16 - Obock (réservoir ou embranchement sur RN14 – Alaili Dadda - Andoli - Moulhoulé 115 Km
RN 17 - PK6 de la RN1 – PK11 de la RN2 5 Km
RN 18 - Djibouti - Goubetto - Holho - Da Asbiyo - Ali Sabieh 88 Km
RN 19 - PK 11,400 RN5 - Guélilé - Frontière Éthiopie 9 Km

TOTAL 1.193 Km _


I couldn't locate RN 7 entirely. Some maps like Google and OSM display slightly different route numbering. 

Some recent improvements to the road network;

* N1 Djibouti - Dikhil - Galafi is the main route to Ethiopia. This road was built in 1974-1975 by the French as an all-weather road, but it was not a paved road west of Dikhil. In 1998, Djibouti suddenly became the export route for Ethiopia so truck traffic increased dramatically, destroying the road. It was then repaired with EU funds. More thorough repairs and upgrades are currently underway. The westernmost 21 km to the border was completed in 2021 with Japanese funding.

* N2 Djibouti - Somalia border was paved in 2014

* N3 Djibouti - Port Doraleh was built as a four lane dual carriageway in 2006, replacing the older route

* N9 is the main road to the northern half of the country, to the port city of Tadjourah, where a new port was built in 2019

* N11 Tadjourah - Balho is a newly constructed paved road from the port of Tadjourah to the Ethiopian border in 2019

* N14 Tadjourah - Obock was paved 2006-2009.

I made this map of the routes nationales (those that actually exist as a motorable road). The blue ones are paved.


----------

